# Godspeed, sweet Tango



## Ronni (Jan 31, 2021)

It’s with a very sad and heavy heart that I need to share that my sweet Tango passed away last night.

He was my constant companion for 14 years. He was the dog I’d wanted for a long time, and was finally able to get once my kids were grown and I could indulge my desire to own a little dog. I hadn’t actually wanted to rescue a chihuahua that tiny, or that young, or a male or a white dog with short hair. He was the opposite of everything I’d been looking for for several months, but as soon as he looked at me with those big dark eyes and put his tiny little paws on my knees, I was gone. 

He never knew how little he was. He faced down dogs 10 times his size and made them cower even though he wasn’t even as big as their head. He had major attitude, so much sass, and an indomitable spirit even through the health problems he had in this last few years.

His sister Jazz has been searching for him. She’s whining. Confused. Looking at me to find him for her. They’ve been together her whole life, and she just doesn’t know how to be, without her bossy big brother.

He was a ridiculous little goofball, but he was mine, and I’m going to miss him so much.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2021)

How blessed you were to have Tango for 14 years .. though it never seems like they are with us, long enough. 

Maybe there really is a Rainbow Bridge where all our pets are waiting for us. I hope so.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm so very sorry, @Ronni. He was a beautiful dog.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 31, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> View attachment 147183 View attachment 147184 View attachment 147185


----------



## asp3 (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 31, 2021)

So sorry for your loss , of your dear Tango, Ronni.
Thank you for telling us about him and his sister.
Very sorry for her missing him, as well.

Tango , and Jazz, were definitely blessed, to have found you.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 31, 2021)

So sorry Ronni, it's heartbreaking I know.... 

....we lost 2 within months of each other last year and the others were confused as to where they'd gone, they kept searching .. listening for any noise that might mean their big brother & sister had come home...

Tango is the image of our little pixie ..... just a little goofball...

May Tango  have the bestest fun over the  rainbow bridge


----------



## hawkdon (Jan 31, 2021)

So sorry for your loss.,.,,.,he's watching over you now......


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2021)

So sorry for your loss. It is emotionally draining to lose such a beloved pet.


----------



## Devi (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Ronni. Your description of your time with Tango, and what's happening since he's passed, tears my heart out. I hope the healing comes fast.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 31, 2021)

So very sorry for your loss. I know the pain of losing a companion like Tango.


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 31, 2021)

So sorry to hear of your loss @Ronni


----------



## JonDouglas (Jan 31, 2021)

We are all sorry for your loss but happy you had and enjoyed him for the time you did.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 31, 2021)

Dear Ronni,
I’m so sorry for your loss.
You are going through so much loss lately.
I honestly feel that ‘heaven wouldn’t be called heaven if dogs weren’t there. May your heart feel comfort in knowing he is always with you for we are always connected through love.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 31, 2021)

Poor sweet Jazz is so confused.  She just keeps looking for him.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 31, 2021)

Sad to hear you lost your dear Tango Ronni, may he rest peacefully.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Jan 31, 2021)

Aw, sweetie, I am so very sorry. Such a sad loss for both you and Jazzi.  Sorry, my friend. I know how much it hurts


----------



## PamfromTx (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 31, 2021)

I am sorry you lost Tango -- it is always so lonely without them.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 1, 2021)

Sorry to hear this, Ronni!


----------



## Lee (Feb 1, 2021)

Ronni, may the good memories of your years with Tango help you through this difficult time.


----------

